
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - Herald_MJ
I always find these hiring threads interesting, but haven't seen one in a while. As it happens, this time around I <i>am</i> actually considering changing jobs, and am based in London. But in the interests of being community-spirited, it's great hearing from any interesting companies who're hiring at the moment.
======
lanstein
From 6 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438505>

------
vitovito
BioWare Austin is still hiring local Drupal/PHP developers to help build the
game/web integration for Star Wars: The Old Republic MMO.

Imagine 1-2 million players feeding game events real-time into your web site
from day one. There won't be any "grow slowly, scale gracefully" here. We need
to be big out of the gate.

We've had something of a hard time finding people, so we're considering
training up junior people, now, too.

We're also still looking for a front-end HTML/CSS/JS person, too.

The openings are here, under "Marketing:"
<http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/jobs/austin_jobs/>

They're contract jobs, so no relocation is provided for, but they're a year
long, so you wouldn't have to look for something new right away.

If you apply, email me (vmiliano at that domain name) with your resume so I
can it in the hiring manager's hands.

------
MaddHatta
SocialSci is hiring two science minded RoR devs to help bring academic
research online.

We save researchers time and money by bringing their scientific surveys
(drag/drop, pdf upload, and visual response) online. We have developed a full
suite of scientific tools and linked them to an anonymous, honest, and payable
group of participants.

The team is currently 4 strong (2 dev, 1 biz/scientist, 1 academic sales), but
we want to bump it up to 6.

Recently seed funded (we can pay you actual money / equity), graduated Tech
Stars Boston, and now work out of Dog Patch Labs (Cambridge).

If interested, shoot me an email at leon@socialsci.com

Thanks.

------
Kilimanjaro
Once a month please or it'll get tiresome.

First tuesday of every month. Next on July 6th. Mark your calendars.

------
yummyfajitas
My company (meshcapital) is hiring. We are located in Exchange Place, about 5
minutes outside NYC.

We are a 3 person high frequency trading firm and a very pleasant place to
work. We are looking for good developers, no specific skillset or background
needed beyond a solid grasp of CS fundamentals. If interested, email me at
stucchio@meshcapital.com. Point me to your github/bitbucket, or tell me
something interesting you've done.

------
smokinn
I'm hiring for my team in Montreal.

We're working on a couple of unreleased web projects, can't really talk about
either of them yet but one is a fairly typical web app (php mvc) though it
will be large scale and the other is only half web based.

I'm not looking for someone very senior, mostly just someone that learns fast
and is eager to learn a lot.

If you're interested my email is in my profile.

------
KimNPR
NPR (Washington, DC headquarters) is looking for a smart, talented Front End
Web Developer (HTML/XHTML, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery, XSLT and other web
technologies). Our Web site and applications have scooped up a lot of awards
and notice lately, including an Edward R. Murrow, a Peabody, an EPpy, several
Webbies...but that's not why you want to work for us. You want to work for us
because we have awesome people who produce interesting, creative stuff while
keeping a solid work/life balance. <http://n.pr/b5WlRc> If you like our
content -- on air, Web, or mobile -- you'd probably like working here. (Bonus:
you can catch anyone from Tom Jones to The Swell Season to Weird Al at our
Tiny Desk Concerts.)

------
swivelmaster
Klicknation is hiring developers in Sacramento and San Francisco. Our game
development is in Sacramento, our marketing and analytics is in SF.

We're a profitable, mostly self funded, rapidly growing startup. We've got two
great Facebook games - Superhero City and Age of Champions - and reach of
about 100k monthly users. Our team includes a producer from Diablo/Diablo 2 as
well as several experienced artists who have worked for Marvel and DC comics.

Right now we're running a basic LAMP + memcached stack, so if you've got
skills there that's great, but we'll consider any developers provided you
obviously have a passion for what you do and would be excited about working
here. We're also looking for Flash and Javascript skills.

Oh, and you should love games.

~~~
kevinherron
Are you guys in midtown/downtown or off in one of the burbs?

~~~
swivelmaster
Midtown. We're in the old Sacramento News and Review building across the
street from Mr Pickle and Peet's.

We'll be doing something for Second Saturday next month, so stop on by!

edit: 20th and J

------
omakase
BackType (YC08) is hiring brilliant back and front-end engineers.

Why join us?

\- we're very early on (3 hackers w/ revenues)

\- tackling hard problems with big data at big scale (TBs of data, 100 node
cluster, almost 1B monthly requests)

\- chasing a massive opportunity (helping companies understand their social
impact)

Our technology blog has more about what we're building and the tools we work
with (<http://tech.backtype.com>). You can also learn more by checking out our
presentation next week at the Hadoop summit, where we're talking about our
tech alongside Facebook, Yahoo, Netflix and Twitter.

Email me (mm at backtype dot com) with links, a github profile, and why this
sounds like fun to you.

------
percept
The last one had some London jobs:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438505>

------
Mistcatt
We are! TIG Global, an internet marketing firm that serves the hotel & travel
industry, is looking for entry/mid level people with experience with content
management systems (specifically eZ Publish, but expression
engine/drupal/ektron, etc still relevant) good knowledge of web standards,
javascript, and OO concepts to join our team. Must be OK with doing
maintenance & small enhancement work. Hit me up if interested --Nate

------
thegoleffect
San Francisco, CA

Metamoki.com

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/metamoki/gamesoftwareengineer/...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs/metamoki/gamesoftwareengineer/ce_zywmQKr354deJe4aGWH)

We're hiring (one) generalist software engineer who loves to work on games.

We're self-funded (think Valve)... so no VCs or Boards to force the wrong
incentives (like hire too many people too quickly or subsequent layoffs). We
believe in work-life balance (leave at 5-6pm) yet our team accomplishes
monumental projects[1] in short timespans (minimal overhead = maximal
productivity). If you want to build fun projects without bureaucracy, this is
the place to be.

We run lean, employ various Agile techniques, and utilize continuous
deployment. No telecommuters please.

HNers can email me at van@metamoki.com for referral (and cut in line) or for
more information.

[1] e.g.: Internal, real-time analytics; compilers; continuous deployment
system; distributed genetic algos simulator; etc

------
igexome
Widgetbox in SF is hiring a solid Java Back-end engineer:

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/1804056878.html>

Contact either the address on CL or mine in my profile and I'll forward your
resume along.

------
tbajoras
Art & Logic, a custom software development company in business since 1991, is
looking for PHP and Python developers to work on unbelievably cool projects.
This is a telecommuting position; all of our developers work from their homes.
To apply for this position, go to <http://www.artlogic.com/careers/>. We're
currently looking for 1099 contractors; pay is $40-50/hr.

------
adambyrtek
You didn't mention your skills and expectations but Google is actively hiring
right now and they have an engineering office in London.

------
shedd
Paddy Power over in Dublin is hiring a couple of Ruby on Rails developers to
work on social games in a separate team, startup environment that has the
perks that come from operating under the umbrella of a large company.

<http://workwithpaddy.com/search.php> \- enter keyword "Ruby"

------
jasoncartwright
Us! Potato is a web dev agency specialising in cloud-based apps.

There are 6 of us sat in London & Vietnam, and we're interested in talking to
freelance Python & front-end coders in London & San Francisco.

<http://www.potatolondon.com>

------
fredisawesome
Twilio is. <http://www.twilio.com/jobs>

------
alainc
How about being engineer #1 at WebPFM, where we're building a personal
financial manager (and much more)?

<http://www.webpfm.com/corp/jobs/eng1.html>

------
neiljohnson
London Open Market (formerly MX Telecom)

Mobile messaging and payments, might be your cup of tea....

<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

------
david927
We have an founder-level position (equity-only) for someone who knows C and
has a background or interest in Tokyo Tyrant and nginx. Working remotely is
fine.

------
haseman
doubleTwist is looking for experienced android engineers in NYC or SF. email
resume/cv to chris at doubletwist dot com

------
bhiggins
Seattle, WA: ExtraHop Networks.

Actually, we just created this little jobs page, what do you guys think of it?

<http://www.extrahop.com/jobs/>

